# Anruf von 0174.... bei Rückruf Bandansage



## Sven18323 (28 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

mich haben in letzter Zeit mehrmals 2 versch. 0174 Nummern angerufen die ich nicht kannte (hat jeweils länger geklingelt, aber entweder konnte ich nicht ans Handy gehn oder ich hab zu lange gebraucht). Weil ich die Nummern nicht kannte, hab ich mit einem anderen Handy zurückgerufen, dort bekomme ich aber nur die Standardansage (die eig. bei Datenkarten kommt) zu hören: der Anrufer möchte derzeit keine Gespräche annehmen.

Leider konnte ich keine passende Abzockmasche finden, eine Premiumnummer ists ja auch nicht. Wo steckt der Trick bei der ganzen Sache? Muss ja irgendeinen Hintergedanken geben, da die Anrufe vermehrt kommen, ich die Nummern nicht kenne und die Karten anscheinend gezielt bei Anruf aufs Band umleiten...


----------



## Heiko (28 Juli 2011)

Nicht jeder Unbekannte, der anruft, muss gleich ein Betrüger sein. Trotzdem ist etwas Vorsicht angebracht.


----------



## Sven18323 (28 Juli 2011)

naja 2 mir unbekannte 0174 nummern die mehrmals anrufen und beide nicht per rückruf erreichbar sind, finde ich schon dubios!


----------



## Hippo (29 Juli 2011)

"cui bono" - wem nutzt es?
Du mußt bei sowas auch immer bedenken WIE sieht der Vorteil des Anrufers aus.
Momentan kann das von einem "predictive Dialer" (meist böse) bis hin zu einer wildgewordenen Faxmaschine o.ä. (nervig) fast alles sein.
Meine Empfehlung - beobachten und dickes Fell zulegen.
Wenn Dir langweilig ist kannst ja mal mit Frau Gurgel die verschiedenen Schreibweisen der Nummer durchspielen.


----------



## Heiko (29 Juli 2011)

Sven18323 schrieb:


> naja 2 mir unbekannte 0174 nummern die mehrmals anrufen und beide nicht per rückruf erreichbar sind, finde ich schon dubios!


Das stimmt ohne Frage. Ich würde ja auch nicht ausschließen, dass ein Schwindel dahintersteckt. Nur ganz offensichtlich ist das nicht.


----------

